# Suche guten Router mit USB (Printserver)



## partitionist (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo, ich möchte mir demnächst einen Router beschaffen.
Der Router sollte ein USB Anschluss haben, da ich mein Drucker anschließen möchte, gibt es auch Router mit mehr als 4 Ports, denn die meisten haben immer 4 Ports 

Wie funktioniert der Printserver, also wie oder wo werden die Drucker Treiber installiert auf jedem PC oder aufm Router

Könnt ihr mir bitte paar gute Router Produkte nennen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. Juni 2007)

Mh. bei Druckern die über Lan im Netzwerk hängen muss imho nur der PC wissen, wie er diesen anspricht. also muss ein Treiber installiert werden. allerdings weiß ich das nur von Druckern, die eben dafür gedacht sind.


----------



## fluessig (20. Juni 2007)

Sehr zu empfehlen sind die Produkte von AVM - also die Fritzbox. Die haben zwar auch "nur" 4 Anschlüsse für RJ45, aber was spricht dagegen noch einen anderen Router dazwischen zu hängen, bzw. WLAN zu nutzen?
Die besseren Varianten z.B. Fritz!BOX 7170 http://www.avm.de/de/Produkte/FRITZBox/FRITZ_Box_Fon_WLAN/index.html
haben einen USB Anschluss, der zum anschließen eines Druckers gedacht ist. Die Software dazu ist vorbildlich - ich kenne derzeit nichts besseres (hab nur den Vergleich zu Telekom und Allnetroutern).


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo!


fluessig hat gesagt.:


> .....aber was spricht dagegen noch einen anderen Router dazwischen zu hängen.....


Ein HUB ist auch völlig ausreichend. 

Zum Drucker:
So lange es nicht grad ein Multifunktionsgerät ist, gibt es i.d.R. keine Probleme.
Allerdings kann es zu Einschränkungen kommen, so bekomme ich z.b. keine Rückmeldung über den Tintenfüllstand.
Da man eine leere Patrone aber ja auch am Ausdruck erkennt  , kann ich damit leben.
Dafür kann ich den Drucker schliesslich von jedem PC aus nutzen.
Der Treiber muss auf den jeweiligen PC's installiert werden.
Normalerweise liegt den Routern (bzw. Printservern) eine CD mit bei, mit der Du auf den PC's einen "virtuellen" USB-Anschluss installieren kannst, üder den der PC mit dem Printserver komuniziert.
Unter NT Systemen (also Windows 2000, XP und sicherlich auch Vista) ist es aber nicht unbedingt notwendig den virtuellen USB-Anschluss zu installieren, dann hast Du aber ein wenig Handarbeit vor Dir..... ist halt eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.

Wenn Du unbedingt einen Router mit mehr wie 4 LAN-Ports haben willst, kannst Du Dir ja mal die Geräte von Digitus anschauen.
Die haben meist 8 LAN-Ports und sind deutlich billiger als z.b. die Geräte von AVM.
Ansonsten könntest Du Dir auch noch die Produkte von D-Link anschauen..... die sind aber auch wieder etwas teurer.
Von AVM und D-Link bekommst Du auch noch Jahre später Firmwareupdates.
Vom Support her bin ich mit AVM sehr zufrieden.
Mit D-Link habe ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen (meine Supportanfrage liegt nun schon 1,5 Jahre zurück..... und wurde bisher noch nicht beantwortet, geschweige denn dass überhaupt reagiert wurde).
Bei Billigprodukten darf man natürlich nicht viel erwarten (irgendwoher muss der Preis ja kommen  ), was aber nicht heissen muss das sie schlecht sind (eine Bekannte von mir hat ihren Digitus-Router schon seit Ewigkeiten..... ohne Probleme).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## fluessig (20. Juni 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> Ein HUB ist auch völlig ausreichend.


Danke für die Verbesserung, ich meinte natürlich einen Hub/Switch, hab mich nur vertan.


----------

